# lunch



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Anyone like to meet for lunch next week
I was thinking of Hooters in Laurel


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sure, Is there any where close I can Fly in with my company jet? 




J/k would if it wasnt such a drive


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

i was thinking hooters in concordville pa looky but no tuchy


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

How about the OASIS in philly. I can tell the other half im "salting"


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

what ............your fries????


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

92XT;452387 said:


> what ............your fries????


???? completely clueless


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

you have to go back and read what youve posted .....before you reply.


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

lol I get it , to foggy tonight off 2 bed


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Yea count me in, Boobs and beer why not.


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

Pick the day and I'll be there, Baltimore is fine also the view is not so bad as well
I ready 2 palets ready to go


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

What happened with this?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

look at this thursday at 11:00


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I should be able to make it...whats the address?


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I think that will work for me. If you are looking for a clean backhoe call Albin at Annapolis Junction they just took in a freinds on trade , a loaded New holland with maybe 125 hrs on it. I know they want to unload it asap. If your looking for skids call Mike Phebus at Metro Bobcat . He's a heck of a nice guy who will go above and beyond whatever needs to be done.


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

Just dropped in and saw the thread. I should be able to make it.

Dont have two pallets of salt like Rob but I do got my 4 wheeler. Maybe one of the girls would like a ride.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

It's on Rt 1 across the laurel mall
It is where Buddy Crab and Ribs was near Cherry lane


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Lunch was good maybe do it soon again
I'm bored off for 3 weeks and don't know what to do. My wife tells me that she don't want me around bugging her all day


----------

